# skunks hedgehog...blah blah



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

is it me or does every now just seem to have skunks and hedgehogs, i remeber when they were really unheard of as pets, now they are almost becoming "common" lol. soon you will be able to go into a pet shop and pick one up just like getting a hamster.
so who on this forum has a truely EXOTIC an uncommon pet???
as i would love to hear

the most exotic animal i breed at the moment is porcupine (soon to be coatimundi on the island of the pond)

im not knocking skunks ect so plz dont have ago

post post post


chris


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Im getting a hoglet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

everyones getting one lol


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

theres gotta be people on here with different exotics. dont just read this and think errrrr cant be bothered... dont be lazy lol


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Well yeah, clearly if you come on an exotic forum you are likely to find a few people with most available exotics...go into the general population and people will go "what???" These are hardly common. They are popular BECAUSE they make good pets for a lot of people. Most of us choose our pets because we want an animal to love and suit us, not because we want to be different from everyone else!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

My really exotic exotics are not pets so doesn't really count. I know someone who has armadillo. A friend went to the house and the dillo was wondering around, thought that was quite unusual.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

You can pick up a hedhehog in most of the pet shops near me! (not saying I agree with it - just stating a fact.) Skunks I think are more unusual still but there certainly seems to be more and more appearing. 

Although I don't think animals should be treated as fads I think that a lot of genuine keepers all keeping a species like skunks means that more can be learned about their care. If you are the only person with a species it can be very hard to get advice if something goes wrong...


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jee wizz i wondered when this would come about...

remember when 101 dalmations came out and everybody kept dalmations?? or harry potter and then they all got owls? and then other films that follow?? its more of people fallowing the crowd...

i remember looking for months for quilson because i wanted one from a good breeder not one like myself who was a first time one.... ill admit it if i was looking for a certain colour i would cheack the breeders out if i didnt like their standards i would look elswhere as i am with thee hoglet i want 

where as...

some people will buy any hog because they want one and they want it now i know people who have bought from petshops and never regreted it vice versa theyy hated it

i never regretted any of my pet buys/rehoming in teddy's case i would more be thankful tbh i wouldnt trust anyone but cat with teddy she is the only person i have seen that rabbit relaxed with but i would only trust any of my animals with three people but that is prefrable choice

anyway i think skunks arent popular i think they are almost impossable for more people not forgetting yyour on an exotics forum x


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Well yeah, clearly if you come on an exotic forum you are likely to find a few people with most available exotics...go into the general population and people will go "what???" These are hardly common. They are popular BECAUSE they make good pets for a lot of people. Most of us choose our pets because we want an animal to love and suit us, not because we want to be different from everyone else!


....... i know, im just trying to find out who has more unheard of pets. to me i see them as becoming very common, i dnt care what other people in general population think, thats why im posting in exotics, because we are talking on a level where most people know about exotics. a hamster is common, but if you go to madagascar they are harldy a common pet.

why when i post people agrue, i did right in first post dont bite my head off lol


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

jerboa said:


> You can pick up a hedhehog in most of the pet shops near me! (not saying I agree with it - just stating a fact.) Skunks I think are more unusual still but there certainly seems to be more and more appearing.
> 
> Although I don't think animals should be treated as fads I think that a lot of genuine keepers all keeping a species like skunks means that more can be learned about their care. If you are the only person with a species it can be very hard to get advice if something goes wrong...


i found it hard to research my porcupine, i had to go to zoos in the end and talk to them, but i see it as if it is uncommon there is no demand so no mass breeding such as hamsters and mice ect, i can see in a few years hogs being mass breed, if they are not already.

thanks

chris


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've always looked at porcupines and found them to be cute animals. They have lovely little faces, but I won't get anything "more" exotic than a skunk until I have the space and money to accomodate the needs of the animal. ^_^
Only then will I research other animals of interest and see what animal I'm most compatible with. Thinking maybe a kink. :flrt:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

yea they really are nice animals, but you have to keep an eye on them, turn your back and it could hurt lol

they are expecting in few months !!!!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

In that case I'll be expecting photographs in a few months. :flrt:

Wait, maybe that's not wise! Not until I have the space and money for a large enclosure.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I suppose its getting to be more of a case of 'what is more exotic?' other than those requiring DWA or zoo license etc - you can only go so far especially if your confined to space etc - it seems everything gains popularity in fits and starts


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

when i think of exotic in relation to this forum i think of what is the most "uncommon". i know all sorts are exotic like african dwarf dormice.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

cmullins said:


> when i think of exotic in relation to this forum i think of what is the most "uncommon". i know all sorts are exotic like african dwarf dormice.


:lol2:
I noticed the only 'truely exotic' or 'uncommon' pets you mention are the ones you have!:lol2: .... is this an ego boost thread??? :whistling2: :lol2:

To me ... or IMO.... i still see cornsnakes as exotic; yes theyre common but still exotic.

But i think as 'exotic'.... i'd say macaws, capuchin and caimen as being exotic.
Or a porcupine! :no1:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I think there is a difference between small and large exotics too. I have Mouse-Like Hamsters which are very uncommon but most people just go "Oh yeah it's a rodent-type thing" you have to be 'into' your mammals to find them fascinating I guess... whereas a bigger animal like a porcupine or a kinkajou is more like what people think of as a 'zoo animal'... Did I explain that right?! LOL


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

i used to keep a rare _cattuss cattus bitchieass 












_but she divorced me !!!!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## skooby (Jul 12, 2009)

reef said:


> i used to keep a rare _cattuss cattus bitchieass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't that rare - I used to have one too! :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

...and i keep a neolithic neaderthal (sp) but most people refer to him as my OH


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I was browseing the net and allready people are advertiseing G - force Guniea pigs so guniea pigs are next on the list to suffer.

Connor how can u talk lmao everytime u see a thread with a skunk or what ever you the 1st person to want one :lol2: ( wasnt havin a pop their neither)


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thing is they are still classed as exotic same as chinchillas and degus are still classed as exotic.... if you mean exotics that are mainly seen in zoos then all over the uk there are private keepers and breeders of *almost* any animal you would see in a zoo.:2thumb:
stu


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> I was browseing the net and allready people are advertiseing G - force Guniea pigs so guniea pigs are next on the list to suffer.
> 
> Connor how can u talk lmao everytime u see a thread with a skunk or what ever you the 1st person to want one :lol2: ( wasnt havin a pop their neither)


 but i still dooooo i want all  only she has to keep me on a short leesh











otherwise id be having my skunk maggie bengel eagle owl cow horse donkey suggies and degus :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I had to drive 5 hours to get my first hedgehogs as a birthday gift quite some years ago as there were almost no breeders around but it also meant when my first litter was abandoned I really struggled with finding anyone who'd experienced it and could help - and I had to turn to the USA to find someone who'd hand reared a hoglet before, all my vet could do was look up the instructions for feeding wild abandoned hedgehogs. Even now, I'm the only person registered at my (large) vet surgery with hedgehogs, and when I take them in all the nurses are walked over and given lessons on them!

I think it's to be expected that on a forum with exotics you see a growing trend of animals and there are certainly a lot more breeders about these days, but it means we can all share the information and learn a lot from each other. Every single non-reptile person I've met has thought a hedgehog was a crazy pet and never heard of it before.


----------



## sue1961 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi any1 se;llin or no any1 sellin coatimundis or racoons keep lookin but cant find any at all.. wud b grateful if any1 can help :2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Well I had to drive 5 hours to get my first hedgehogs as a birthday gift quite some years ago as there were almost no breeders around but it also meant when my first litter was abandoned I really struggled with finding anyone who'd experienced it and could help - and I had to turn to the USA to find someone who'd hand reared a hoglet before, all my vet could do was look up the instructions for feeding wild abandoned hedgehogs. Even now, I'm the only person registered at my (large) vet surgery with hedgehogs, and when I take them in all the nurses are walked over and given lessons on them!
> 
> I think it's to be expected that on a forum with exotics you see a growing trend of animals and there are certainly a lot more breeders about these days, but it means we can all share the information and learn a lot from each other. Every single non-reptile person I've met has thought a hedgehog was a crazy pet and never heard of it before.


Thats like my vet. When i took my APH in they took pictures of him and got all the nurses to take a look at him. They were amazed at how different he looked to a wild Hedgehog! :lol2:


----------



## Hoglett (Mar 8, 2009)

lol where i live there's a petshop and you can buy APH's from there! tbh that's where i first heard about them  so im glad they have them in there otherwise i wouldnt have got my sonic!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I popped into the local petshop yesterday and they now have tenrecs for sale.

Won't be long before we see the skunks in there I reckon:lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen skunks in a pet shop.

Were the tenrecs expensive? : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally cant stand APH the OH has one and I hate the thing they are noisy dirty little balls of spikes. 

When we get our own place the dream is to have a kinkajou or a potto.


----------

